# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Lucid dreams are so fun!!

## jamous

I'm finally getting the hang of lucid dreams. This morning I had a great lucid that took place in a grocery store:

It was a DILD; I woke up briefly and went back to sleep, and as I was drifting off I sort of semi-intentionally started a lucid dream [don't ask me how]. I thought to myself, "ok, don't blow this opportunity. Let's focus on visual details." So I looked into the pattern of this woman's jacket and studied it. I also smelled the air, and I guess it smelled like a grocery store.
Then I thought let's find some people.

I headed for the bathrooms, and for some reason there was a combination women's and gays' designated bathroom, hahaha. Anyway I headed for the women's [only] bathroom. It was really big and had a weird layout which seemed to change constantly. I wanted to make a hot girl appear, so I thought, "hmmm, I probably can't just make her materialize with my mind, so I'll use a magic wand! harry potter style!" (I had remembered actually a thread on dv that discussed this idea) I saw a pipe going up the wall next to me, so I ripped a piece off and it formed a perfect magic wand. I said out loud a girl's name {I could hear it echo through my head or the dream universe and I vividly remember worrying that somebody in the rw could hear me!! haha!} So, well, it didn't work. So I made a bag of chips appear, and that did work!

The end!

In retrospect, I gotta show even more control than that. My mind drifted toward sex again, and that never renders a good long lucid it seems. SO, next time, I think my goal is either gonna be the dv goal of the month or my own. For instance I really want to meet certain people. Like authors, poets, historical figures, holy figures, or passed relatives of mine.

Annnyway, I'm loving this whole lucid dreaming thing. It took me months and months to get to where I have them pretty regularly, but it seems to be worth it. But though I want another tonight, ultimately I really don't want them to occur more tan once weekly. It just creeps me out a little, you know?

But I dunno man! I just love this lding business!! There is so much on the horizon: more control over the environment, learning about myself my subconscious. I could list pages and pages of things I want to do in future lds, and it's all so tangible now. So SO much on the horizon! Good luck everyone!

----------


## jamous

Deild**

----------


## FrYeS

Hmm sounds like you had fun.. why wouldn't you want them to appear more than once a week!?

----------


## jamous

> Hmm sounds like you had fun.. why wouldn't you want them to appear more than once a week!?



hard to explain... I think dreams are a major element of our conscious existence. I really don't want to seriously alter something which is as healthy and natural as dreaming.

----------

